# Woof Wear Body Cage Exo ....



## Emma S (26 January 2012)

Reviews please!! 

I have found some at a stupidly cheap price, they are still up to correct standard so I'm presuming still usable to event?!

I'm 5'4'' and quite broad but have heard most people who dont like them are generally narrow framed, just wanted any feedback - Good and Bad!


----------



## SpottedCat (26 January 2012)

Yes, still fine to event. I love mine, even did a 10 mile sponsored ride in it. You don't notice it once it's on and much cooler than normal BPs. 

Be prepared for a certain amount of backlash at BE events - there is a certain group who for reasons best known to themselves will try and put you off wearing them. They also make you tell the secretary at events so they can tell the paramedics.


----------



## TheMule (26 January 2012)

I also love mine- makes me feel so much safer. It's a bit chunkier than normal and it does weigh down a bit on the shoulders but its doesn't affect your riding in any way and you forget you're wearing anything different.
I only wish it had shoulder pads


----------



## SpottedCat (26 January 2012)

TheMule - did not know you were a convert too! Mine makes me feel a lot safer too. You can attach shoulder pads to them - mine has D-rings on it for that purpose - guess you'd have to take it into a shop to figure out the fit though.


----------



## TheMule (26 January 2012)

SpottedCat said:



			TheMule - did not know you were a convert too! Mine makes me feel a lot safer too. You can attach shoulder pads to them - mine has D-rings on it for that purpose - guess you'd have to take it into a shop to figure out the fit though.
		
Click to expand...

I like mine when they're rearing ( which mine both seem to enjoy!) as I feel much better that if they do come over onto me I stand half a chance.
I shall investigate the shoulder pads thing.... though my Rodney Powell ones are blue so may have to invest elsewhere!


----------



## HotToTrot (26 January 2012)

Big fan and event to Nov in mine. I wear it because a rotational fall is the most dangerous, so that's what I want the most protection against.  

Only problem is it can sometimes be tricky to do up when it's on (as you can't see the side fastenings, so have to do them by feel) and then I have to grab a random spectator to do it up for me.   

S_C I have never had a backlash at events - I do tell the sec, though, as they have those signs up, asking people to.  What have you experienced?


----------



## Emma S (26 January 2012)

Thanks guys that is very reassuring - think i will definitely get one don't think at £25.00 I can't really go wrong lol


----------



## SpottedCat (26 January 2012)

HotToTrot said:



			S_C I have never had a backlash at events - I do tell the sec, though, as they have those signs up, asking people to.  What have you experienced?
		
Click to expand...

Been made to stand in secretaries tent (when running late - why do these things always happen when running late?!) so they could find the TD; been told by the starter I shouldn't ride in one (more than once); been tutted at and said 'you don't ride in one of those things do you' when they are taking my name/number to relay to paramedics. Maybe I just look like I need the abuse?! 

I bought one for the Rotational Fall issue too - if a horse is going to come down on me, I would rather not be squashed!


----------



## Saratoga (26 January 2012)

OMG please send me the link!!


----------



## SpottedCat (26 January 2012)

H2T - the trick with doing them up is to do both sides at the same time - if you try and do one then the other it's nigh on impossible (with mine anyway!). I do everything alone, so have to be able to do it up on my own!


----------



## HotToTrot (26 January 2012)

SpottedCat said:



			Been made to stand in secretaries tent (when running late - why do these things always happen when running late?!) so they could find the TD; been told by the starter I shouldn't ride in one (more than once); been tutted at and said 'you don't ride in one of those things do you' when they are taking my name/number to relay to paramedics. Maybe I just look like I need the abuse?! 

I bought one for the Rotational Fall issue too - if a horse is going to come down on me, I would rather not be squashed!
		
Click to expand...

Madness!  Actually, that sort of comment from a starter to a potentially nervous competitor just before they set out XC could have rather a negative impact on said competitor's mindset.... I don't like the sound of that!  Have you tried asking them very innocently what they ride XC in?!


----------



## stencilface (26 January 2012)

Saratoga said:



			OMG please send me the link!!
		
Click to expand...

Ditto this!


----------



## Emma S (26 January 2012)

Saratoga said:



			OMG please send me the link!!
		
Click to expand...

PM'd you!!


----------



## Optimist (26 January 2012)

Stencilface said:



			Ditto this!
		
Click to expand...

Me too please!


----------



## SpottedCat (26 January 2012)

HotToTrot said:



			Madness!  Actually, that sort of comment from a starter to a potentially nervous competitor just before they set out XC could have rather a negative impact on said competitor's mindset.... I don't like the sound of that!  Have you tried asking them very innocently what they ride XC in?!
		
Click to expand...

I don't really say anything! I just ignore it - BE have a real problem with them. They had a real bee in their bonnet a few years back about whiplash (god knows why because the exo doesn't stop at the base of your neck, so there is no more risk than in any other kind of BP as far as I can see), and about being able to do chest compressions quickly. Since you can cut the foam with scissors (like any BP), I am happy to take my chances! I reckon the risk of being squashed is greater than the risk of me needing chest compressions and the paramedics not being smart enough to unclip the sides.....


----------



## Emma S (26 January 2012)

Optimist and StencilFace - Have PM'd you!! 

Dont want to seem selfish not posting link openly but they dont have many left and I can't get mine til Tuesday so really don't want them to sell out, sorry guys!


----------



## lannerch (26 January 2012)

The link is easy to find only short sizes though pants!


----------



## birchave0 (26 January 2012)

can you send me link too please?


----------



## ecrozier (26 January 2012)

Another fan here but agree they can be tricky to do up! I am also 5'5 but fairly broad and mine fits well. It feels heavy to carry and a bit lumpy when you first put it on but once riding its fine


----------



## Llanali (26 January 2012)

I'm desperately searching too- can I have the link please!!


----------



## Saratoga (26 January 2012)

Would love one, but think short will be too short 

Such a shame they're not more readily available now.


----------



## kerilli (26 January 2012)

TheMule, I put my RP shoulderpads on mine and they fit and look just fine.
OP, they're excellent.
I agree with SC, BE are very silly about them, I've sat in control and heard a major heads-up "competitor wearing an EXO about to start!!!!" and then the rider be carefully monitored around the whole course in case the TD has to go rushing over with the magic additional allan key... as if the chuffing things don't already have TWO in them, clearly marked, in pockets that could be opened in 2 seconds...   
also SC, a paramedic said to me that an event rider is extremely unlikely to require chest compressions. 
chances of having a heart attack = very small. 
chance of getting squashed in a rotational = not one i want to take.
grab them while you still can. imho it's a travesty that such a fantastic bit of protective kit did not get the success it deserved.


----------



## Leg_end (26 January 2012)

Could someone pm me the link please?


----------



## birchave0 (26 January 2012)

looks like no one wants to share......


----------



## Saratoga (26 January 2012)

kerilli what do they come up length wise? Would the short be too short? I am 5'9...


----------



## kerilli (26 January 2012)

Saratoga said:



			kerilli what do they come up length wise? Would the short be too short? I am 5'9...
		
Click to expand...

i'm 5'10" and long-waisted and wear the regular one, not sure if that helps or not, i guess it depends whether you are long in the body or not...


----------



## Llanali (26 January 2012)

Hmm whoever said it was easy is far more capable than me! I can't find it


----------



## SpottedCat (26 January 2012)

Saratoga said:



			kerilli what do they come up length wise? Would the short be too short? I am 5'9...
		
Click to expand...

I think it might be - I'm 5ft2 (on a good day!!) and I have the A2S and would not want it any shorter. Both the horse and I look a bit special in this, but it's a candid shot my OH took and shows the length quite well!


----------



## SpottedCat (26 January 2012)

There is a good size chart here: I measured myself and was bang on the A2s size. 

http://www.vtosaddlery.com/product/WWEBP.htm


----------



## birchave0 (26 January 2012)

thanks to the kind person who sent me the link!!!!
I've now bought one in Hobbit size lol


----------



## lannerch (26 January 2012)




----------



## Saratoga (26 January 2012)

SpottedCat said:



			There is a good size chart here: I measured myself and was bang on the A2s size. 

http://www.vtosaddlery.com/product/WWEBP.htm

Click to expand...

Think they are going to be too short for me then


----------



## SpottedCat (26 January 2012)

Saratoga said:



			Think they are going to be too short for me then 

Click to expand...

Keep your eye on ebay - that's where mine came from. £50 including postage, bargain!


----------



## zxp (26 January 2012)

If anyone could be kind enough to PM me the link....


----------



## Scarlett (26 January 2012)

Could someone pm it to me please?


----------



## Maizy (26 January 2012)

Can anyone PM me the link too please?  Pretty please?!  Only I'm having a real conumdrum about body protectors and having broken my back last year want all the protection I can get now I'm back in the saddle.  I thought they had stopped making the Exo.
thanks x


----------



## ThePony (26 January 2012)

would you mind pming me the link? Thanks!!


----------



## Leg_end (26 January 2012)

I wouldn't hold your breath! They seem to want to keep these to themselves


----------



## lannerch (26 January 2012)

eBay


----------



## Maizy (26 January 2012)

I've just got one...yeah!! hopefully in the correct size...it was a case of a quick tape measure and go!  thanks very much xx


----------



## BombayMix (26 January 2012)

SpottedCat said:



			I think it might be - I'm 5ft2 (on a good day!!) and I have the A2S and would not want it any shorter. Both the horse and I look a bit special in this, but it's a candid shot my OH took and shows the length quite well!






Click to expand...

I can't see why people say they look big on - I wouldn't notice that was anything but a normal bp!


----------



## Leg_end (26 January 2012)

lannerch said:



			eBay
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! I did try there earlier but used a slightly different search term  I've bought one, I'm not sure if it might be a tad too short as its pretty hard to measure over the shoulder on your own but my kan is a shorter one so fingers crossed, plus for £25 I doubt I'll lose on it!


----------



## WeeBrown (26 January 2012)

Just bought one too - been looking for ages and paid £100 for last one that turned out not to be the short size they advertised it as (they did give me a full refund though).  I too have a Kan and a rearing mare but mainly wanting it for the rotationals XC.


----------



## Lyle (27 January 2012)

They seem like an amazing piece of kit! I would dearly love one, found one on ebay for an amazing price  I  can just imagine turning up the secretaries tent with an Allan key would be fun over here in Aus  I imagine it would be a rather interesting conversation: 'you want us to unscrew your back protector if you need medical assistance? What?!?'

If I could get one in my size, I think I would buy one. Would make me feel a lot more secure even when just hacking alone. I had a 'moment' yesterday, which just made me think I could be in a bad way for hours before someone found me, so a little bit more safety equipment isn't a bad idea!


----------



## mil1212 (27 January 2012)

Just wanted to ask - has anyone fallen off in an exo? Wondered if it felt any different because of the cage? They are such a good idea, such a shame they havent taken off.


----------



## SpottedCat (27 January 2012)

mil1212 said:



			Just wanted to ask - has anyone fallen off in an exo? Wondered if it felt any different because of the cage? They are such a good idea, such a shame they havent taken off.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I have, and no, it didn't! Though I didn't have a bruise on me where the exo sits (I went into a XC fence), and I hurt less than similar falls with my normal BP in the past.


----------



## daisycrazy (27 January 2012)

I'd love one as I think it would make me feel a lot more confident, having already had one rotational fall. Pm, please, anyone? I suspect short is going to be too short, but worth a punt anyway.


----------



## mil1212 (27 January 2012)

SpottedCat said:



			Yes, I have, and no, it didn't! Though I didn't have a bruise on me where the exo sits (I went into a XC fence), and I hurt less than similar falls with my normal BP in the past.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that SC, may definitely be worth a try for £25.

I do hope there are some left for the OP though


----------



## SpottedCat (27 January 2012)

mil1212 said:



			I do hope there are some left for the OP though 

Click to expand...

I was thinking that! I feel v sorry for the OP if there are not, but they do turn up on ebay from time to time, that's where mine came from.


----------



## ecrozier (27 January 2012)

I have also fallen in mine a couple of times now and agree, certainly no more awkward than a normal Bp. Only awkward bit for me is getting on my 16.3hh when I am wearing it as he is a fidget, and I am a midget! But that's not much better in my old Bp tbh!!


----------



## Scarlett (27 January 2012)

Can anyone tell me if there is any adjustment in the width of these? I fall between sizes A2 and A3 width wise - 1cm away from A2 but a couple under A3 but will fit the short length, I've put up with my RP too wide and long for a few years now and would love one of these.... might need to live on lettuce for a couple of weeks to loose that 1cm...


----------



## kerilli (27 January 2012)

there is no adjustment in the width of the cage as it locks into place, BUT they do stand off the body quite a lot (i prefer it, get a bit of air up there, i don't overheat as much in my Exo as i have in RPs in the past), i think the chest size is fairly important but the waist size isn't so much, if that makes sense...
well, having said which, there IS a way to adjust the width, Reed Ayres in the States has worked out a way to alter his and it still locks and works just fine, so at a push, it is doable...


----------



## HotToTrot (27 January 2012)

mil1212 said:



			Just wanted to ask - has anyone fallen off in an exo? Wondered if it felt any different because of the cage? They are such a good idea, such a shame they havent taken off.
		
Click to expand...

I fall off all the time and I don't think it feels different (though I've not worn a different BP for 12 years....).  Quite easy to roll away from horse in.


----------



## Scarlett (27 January 2012)

Thanks Kerilli, it's the waist measurement I am slightly over on so it may not be too big a problem. I think I'll take the chance and get one and if it really doesn't fit me it'll make a great birthday present for my slimmer sister in law...!


----------



## Emma S (27 January 2012)

SpottedCat said:



			I was thinking that! I feel v sorry for the OP if there are not, but they do turn up on ebay from time to time, that's where mine came from.
		
Click to expand...


Thanks! I need the A4S and there are 3 left so hoping they are still there when I can get one!!


----------



## ArcticFox (27 January 2012)

Can you PM me the link once you have bought yours?

cx


----------



## lannerch (27 January 2012)

I think if you want one you need to buy now at that price they will not last!


----------



## Woodykat (27 January 2012)

Could someone PM me the link too pretty please?


----------



## Emma S (27 January 2012)

OK guys, I have managed to buy one (many thanks to the bank of mum&dad!!) 

Big apologies for selfish behaviour 

Here is the link ....

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Woof-Wear-Body-Cage-/280805561995?_trksid=p5197.m7&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D5%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D5907627756091889575


----------



## Zebedee (27 January 2012)

Emma I didn't think you were selfish & I'm really glad you got yours. I was almost at the point of PMing you & offering to get it on your behalf, then you could have just paid me back on Tues.
There's a huge history attached to these with regard to marketing & the PR hatchett job that made sure they were never a commercial success, but in the event of a rotational fall they offer a real level of protection.


----------



## ArcticFox (27 January 2012)

Think I might get one although may need to resell it once tried as its probably going to be too short - my racesafe needs replacing soon as its looking a bit tatty so will see how it feels.  

anyone used theirs with a point two?


----------



## ecrozier (27 January 2012)

Kerrilli will know, but I believe you aren't supposed to use these with the P2? As in the P2 simply won't work - it can't inflate inwards as the BP is completely rigid!


----------



## HotToTrot (27 January 2012)

ecrozier said:



			Kerrilli will know, but I believe you aren't supposed to use these with the P2? As in the P2 simply won't work - it can't inflate inwards as the BP is completely rigid!
		
Click to expand...

You probs could wear a P2 as well, but absolutely no point - as you say, it's rigid!


----------



## Leg_end (27 January 2012)

ArcticFox said:



			Think I might get one although may need to resell it once tried as its probably going to be too short - my racesafe needs replacing soon as its looking a bit tatty so will see how it feels.  

anyone used theirs with a point two?
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure if you 'can' use them together but there is no need to use this with a point two if you are worried about a rotational. Im not going to go into the ins and outs as its been done before (and I dont want to get banned  ) but the P2 simply will not offer the same protection in the case of a rotational.


----------



## Emma S (27 January 2012)

Zebedee said:



			Emma I didn't think you were selfish & I'm really glad you got yours. I was almost at the point of PMing you & offering to get it on your behalf, then you could have just paid me back on Tues.
There's a huge history attached to these with regard to marketing & the PR hatchett job that made sure they were never a commercial success, but in the event of a rotational fall they offer a real level of protection.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! I just didnt want it to come across that way! 


And thanks to everyone who gave me some feedback on them, just hoping it fits now!


----------



## ArcticFox (27 January 2012)

I don't wear my P2 to protect me from rotational falls - not that I want to start the debate again either - I wear it as additional protection from normal falls

** runs away and hides before I get hammered for owning a P2!***


----------



## ecrozier (27 January 2012)

I don't think it will work with the Exo tho arcticfox?


----------



## ArcticFox (27 January 2012)

ecrozier said:



			I don't think it will work with the Exo tho arcticfox?
		
Click to expand...

Yes I agree, think it won't either.


----------



## ecrozier (27 January 2012)

Whether the hit air might though I am not sure? Doesn't that inflate outward?


----------



## ArcticFox (27 January 2012)

personally (although i am likely to be shouted down) the inflation inward thing is neither here nor there.  you are supposed to wear the waiscoat loose so that it has room to inflate although the hit air doesn't need this it inflates outwards.  

I think the reason the body cage won't work is that the cage sits off your body so the bag won't hold you when you fall.  

not sure really but as I have a P2 I'm not going out to buy a hit air (and having fallen off my p2 I like it!)

Still think the exo price is rather good!  Probably get another racesafe though.


----------



## lannerch (27 January 2012)

Only the smallest size left now no surprise there.


----------



## Anglebracket (27 January 2012)

Could anyone who has got one of these please tell me if the measurements refer to the person or the body protector itself? So if my measurements are equal to or under the given measurements would it fit?

Also, would you recommend it for showjumping or is it only suitable for cross country?


----------



## kerilli (27 January 2012)

Anglebracket said:



			Could anyone who has got one of these please tell me if the measurements refer to the person or the body protector itself? So if my measurements are equal to or under the given measurements would it fit?

Also, would you recommend it for showjumping or is it only suitable for cross country?
		
Click to expand...

The measurements are for the person.
It's suitable for any discipline (I know someone on here whose daughter hacks in hers) but as it is specifically to protect against crush injuries from a rotational, it's aimed more at the xc market I think. 
on a really tricky horse i might wear a bp for showjumping but i'd probably wear my Kan for that, as it's lighter.


----------



## Anglebracket (27 January 2012)

kerilli said:



			The measurements are for the person.
It's suitable for any discipline (I know someone on here whose daughter hacks in hers) but as it is specifically to protect against crush injuries from a rotational, it's aimed more at the xc market I think. 
on a really tricky horse i might wear a bp for showjumping but i'd probably wear my Kan for that, as it's lighter.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for your response. I'll have a look at the Kan. To be honest, I would prefer a lightweight body protector and the exo cage does sound rather heavy (the E-bay offer is such good value though).


----------



## Vetwrap (30 January 2012)

Mine has just arrived!  Just a note to say don't slice through the tape too exhubertantly!  I was very careful, but still nicked the bag that the Exo is in.  There was no other protective packaging.  Didn't catch the bp at all, but I wouldn't like for anyone to slice theirs accidentally.


----------



## *hic* (30 January 2012)

*sticks oar in*

I think they were/are a fantastic idea that should have been taken up and marketed effectively. It's just that, as with the Point Two, I think proper testing should have been carried out. The testing on the exo merely relates to the construction of the conventional part of the body protector, not to the novel cage inside. The testing on the new hybrid Racesafe / Point Two is also only related to the conventional part

I've not witnessed a rotational with an exo. I have been unfortunate enough to witness them with a Point Two - I was so impressed that I wasn't dealing with a dead body that I bought one after the first one. The second fall I saw confirmed my opinions. Having now come off in my own one I find that for an old lady like me it does help to make the fall less damaging. I haven't had a rotational in it, thank goodness.

You wouldn't do any harm wearing a Point Two with an exo, it's just that it's designed to form a rigid cage round your ribcage and spine, but if you have an exo on you already have that rigid cage so all you are doing really is adding some rather ineffective padding - about as soft as a car air bag, and those who've been in a car crash know that they are not the soft fluffy clouds you imagine them to be but more akin to being smacked in the face by a punch bag!

So well done to those who got the exo at this fantastic price - I did look at the link but I am too large in the ribcage for any of the sizes that were offered! I feel sad that they are now being "cleared" as that suggests that the technology has died a death without ever having been given enough of a chance.


----------



## SpottedCat (30 January 2012)

Dee O'Dorant said:



			I think they were/are a fantastic idea that should have been taken up and marketed effectively. It's just that, as with the Point Two, I think proper testing should have been carried out. The testing on the exo merely relates to the construction of the conventional part of the body protector, not to the novel cage inside. The testing on the new hybrid Racesafe / Point Two is also only related to the conventional part
		
Click to expand...

IIRC they *did* do impact testing on the exo - dropping a weight of 650kg from a height of 2m or something similar - I am sure that used to be in the adverts for them didn't it? Maybe I am imagining that?! 

I know when they first came out I saw them on a stand, being demonstrated by someone wearing one with a landrover driven onto their chest - they were chatting quite happily to us about it!


----------



## NeilM (30 January 2012)

SpottedCat said:



			I saw them on a stand, being demonstrated by someone wearing one with a landrover driven onto their chest
		
Click to expand...

Any volunteers to do that with a Point 2?




Sorry, I couldn't resist: I'll get me coat


----------



## kerilli (30 January 2012)

Dee O'Dorant said:



			*sticks oar in*

I think they were/are a fantastic idea that should have been taken up and marketed effectively. It's just that, as with the Point Two, I think proper testing should have been carried out. The testing on the exo merely relates to the construction of the conventional part of the body protector, not to the novel cage inside. The testing on the new hybrid Racesafe / Point Two is also only related to the conventional part

I've not witnessed a rotational with an exo. I have been unfortunate enough to witness them with a Point Two - I was so impressed that I wasn't dealing with a dead body that I bought one after the first one. The second fall I saw confirmed my opinions. Having now come off in my own one I find that for an old lady like me it does help to make the fall less damaging. I haven't had a rotational in it, thank goodness.

You wouldn't do any harm wearing a Point Two with an exo, it's just that it's designed to form a rigid cage round your ribcage and spine, but if you have an exo on you already have that rigid cage so all you are doing really is adding some rather ineffective padding - about as soft as a car air bag, and those who've been in a car crash know that they are not the soft fluffy clouds you imagine them to be but more akin to being smacked in the face by a punch bag!

So well done to those who got the exo at this fantastic price - I did look at the link but I am too large in the ribcage for any of the sizes that were offered! I feel sad that they are now being "cleared" as that suggests that the technology has died a death without ever having been given enough of a chance.
		
Click to expand...

The Exo's cage was tested extensively, it wasn't guesswork that made them decide on that alloy! The designer worked out how much a force a falling horse exerts (various heights, speeds etc) and then dropped commensurate weights on it from the requisite height etc. Iirc sandbags were used. Someone lay in one reading a book with the wheel of a vehicle parked on their chest, to prove that it would withstand the weight of a dead horse if necessary.

It isn't certified because there is no certification relating to protection from crush injuries etc, not because it hasn't been tested!
Agreed, the testing only relates to the foam padding, because that is all the certification requires at the moment. 

Re: rotationals - I've seen horrible falls with regular bps where the rider has emerged unscathed. I know of people who've been landed on while wearing just a t-shirt and they were fine. It is impossible to say that the bp/air-jacket or whatever prevented crush injuries unless you have a way of testing exactly which forces were exerted (using a crash test dummy, replicating the fall and crush, etc).

Re: air bags in cars cf air jackets. This really isn't the obvious parallel it seems to be. It was explained to me thus:
Car airbags work by DEFLATING to disperse the force of the person hitting them. They inflate incredibly fast and are already deflating (there are lots of tiny holes in them) when you hit them. In the early days of car airbags they killed a lot of people because they stayed too solid for too long, the designers then altered them so they started deflating much faster and the occupant hit a softening bag, not a firm bag. Air under high pressure is HARD (think of a bag of crisps if you squeeze it just before you pop it!)
The airjackets work quite differently.


----------



## Saratoga (30 January 2012)

NeilM said:



			Any volunteers to do that with a Point 2?




Sorry, I couldn't resist: I'll get me coat 

Click to expand...

I was tempted to reply with that, but i resisted


----------



## *hic* (30 January 2012)

NeilM said:



			Any volunteers to do that with a Point 2?




Sorry, I couldn't resist: I'll get me coat 

Click to expand...

I'd have a go at being driven over wearing a Point 2. I'd want to try it with ramps and over my leg first - but then I'd want ramps if I were going to drive a landrover over you in an exo, just in case!


----------



## *hic* (30 January 2012)

We have of course been round this loop before, I just thought that it was funny that we started out with "There's such a band of people against them" when it has always appear on here that there are FAR more people against the Point 2!

The real issue is that whilst the designers at all the companies have spent a long time choosing materials, devising tests etc nobody knows whether those tests are sufficient. And that's not good news for anyone.

Dropping 650Kg onto one - my big mare has only evented to Novice but at a good fit muscled up build she weighs 635Kg, given that a rotational fall has speed if she lands on me she's going to land with an impact of considerably more than her weight 

btw, in case you hadn't all spotted it my first post was intended to be supportive of those who had chosen to wear exos - anything that makes riding safer is a good option IMHO. I fail to understand why it has to be made so divisive - I was reacting in part to the statement that there's a big backlash against people wearing them when on here the exo has received positive promotion and the Point Two has been railed against by a number of people. Pretty much the way this thread has demonstrated actually.

I really do wish that all the companies competing in the marke place could have got together with the standards bodies and come up with a definitive test - rather than each designing their own. I understand the exo design - and the Point Two / Hit-Air designs - and as I've said, think it's a shame the product hasn't been promoted well and had far more uptake.


----------



## SpottedCat (30 January 2012)

Dee O'Dorant said:



			We have of course been round this loop before, I just thought that it was funny that we started out with "There's such a band of people against them" when it has always appear on here that there are FAR more people against the Point 2!
		
Click to expand...

I don't think HHO is a particularly good cross section of, well, anything really! It's a self-selecting sample....

What did your username used to be?


----------



## GinaGem (30 January 2012)

Thanks for the link, have got one to.


----------



## MrsMozart (30 January 2012)

Wish I'd seen this thread sooner! I want one.

D1 has an Exo and a Kanteq. She did everything in the Exo before getting the Kan, including bareback, hacking, jumping, hunting, dressage, all on different sizes and types of horses. It's heavy just to hold, but once on it's fine 

Whilst I as a mother, am more than happy with the level of protection offered by the Kan, any cross-country and daughter will be wearing the Exo. I'm paranoid about rotational falls 

If I remember right: when they came out, the Exo was comparatively expensive. There wasn't a lot of marketing, as there has been, for example, with the P2.


----------



## ThePony (30 January 2012)

Yay, mine has just arrived, thank you to op for bringing the bargain to my attention!

It fits which is a relief as I measured up a little smaller than the size I ordered, but I have to squish it a little to clip myself in and it is comfy on so I'm pleased! It does weigh a tonne and seem v bulky, but on it is suprisingly light and comfy. I sometimes wear my airowear for hacking and most stuff, I don't think I would wear the exo for that as it is a little bulky when you try and wriggle about, but for xc I think it will be brilliant! Anything that helps me get less battered with an unscheduled dismount is good by me!  

As an aside, incase anyone was wondering the same - from the discussion about allen keys I had thought that you use the allen key to get yourself in and out. Pleased to say that isn't the case and you just have a sturdy clip on both sides, way easier than I imagined it to be!


----------



## MrsMozart (30 January 2012)

Nice and easy to get on and off 

If D1 is using her at any shows, etc., we always tell the organisers and paramedics. There are clear signs and as K says, they come with their own Allen keys attached


----------



## kerilli (30 January 2012)

ThePony said:



			As an aside, in case anyone was wondering the same - from the discussion about allen keys I had thought that you use the allen key to get yourself in and out. Pleased to say that isn't the case and you just have a sturdy clip on both sides, way easier than I imagined it to be!
		
Click to expand...

Ah, no, it's only if it has to be dismantled on you, it's to undo the shoulder hinges. The huge fuss about the allen keys was all because someone bought one, cut out both allen keys (WHY? why would anyone do that?!) and then turned up at a BE event to wear it, and mentioned that she didn't have any allen keys on it... cue panic.


----------



## CrazyMare (30 January 2012)

What are they like around the bust? Is the chest measurement over or under bust?

The waist of the smallest size is equal to about 27.5 inches - I have a 26 inch waist, would it be too much too big?

Sorry for the questions, seems like an absolute bargain offer!


----------



## Posa (30 January 2012)

Mine has arrived today! Fab bargain.. felt like walking up to my horse and saying " go on then!" Lol
 It felt very heavy but once on its actually very comfty.. looks bulky but i can cope with that. Thank you H&H forums!


----------



## kerilli (30 January 2012)

CrazyMare said:



			What are they like around the bust? Is the chest measurement over or under bust?

The waist of the smallest size is equal to about 27.5 inches - I have a 26 inch waist, would it be too much too big?

Sorry for the questions, seems like an absolute bargain offer!
		
Click to expand...

I think the chest measurement is over the bust. As I said up there though, they do stand off the body a little, and that's fine. 
I don't think that would be much too big at all.


----------

